# Post-thyroidectomy--please review my lab results



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a TT on December 27, 2011 for Graves. I have been feeling ok, sometimes a bit tired, hair and nails are ok; my weight has been stable, though I'd like to lose (I watch what I eat, but I do not have an exercise program). I had most recent labs on 5-24-12, my endo wants to wait and watch a little as I stabilize. He notes some levels are a little high, some a little low. Please review my labs since the TT and advise what you think I need or whether not need. I was "upped" to 150 mcg of Synthroid after my March readings. My weight is approximately 164 lbs. I understand I do not have the FT3. All ranges are the same, at the same lab. Please review my labs since the TT and advise how you think I'm trending, and what you think I may or may not need.

2-16-12:
(TSH) *17.060* (0.450-4.500)
(FT4) *1.44 *(0.82-1.77)
(T3) *71* (71-180)
=================
3-28-12:
(TSH) *4.710*
(FT4) *1.61*
(T3) *75*
=================
5-24-12:
(TSH) *5.400*
(FT4) *1.78*
(T3) *81*

Thank you for looking and giving me your opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whippetcat said:


> I had a TT on December 27, 2011 for Graves. I have been feeling ok, sometimes a bit tired, hair and nails are ok; my weight has been stable, though I'd like to lose (I watch what I eat, but I do not have an exercise program). I had most recent labs on 5-24-12, my endo wants to wait and watch a little as I stabilize. He notes some levels are a little high, some a little low. Please review my labs since the TT and advise what you think I need or whether not need. I was "upped" to 150 mcg of Synthroid after my March readings. My weight is approximately 164 lbs. I understand I do not have the FT3. All ranges are the same, at the same lab. Please review my labs since the TT and advise how you think I'm trending, and what you think I may or may not need.
> 
> 2-16-12:
> (TSH) *17.060* (0.450-4.500)
> ...


Wow!! It just so happens that most of us who no longer have a thyroid need some T3 supplementation.

I do recommend Armour but there are other choices.

Your goal should be TSH around 1.0 or less and FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

There are few times where T3 tells all because T3 is comprised of bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone; yours is an exception because your results are in the basement. Clearly you are most likely deficient in FREE T3 which is your active hormone.

Read this, try to work w/ your doctor but if necessary find a doc who understands this stuff.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

You must be feeling awful? Yes? To keep on increasing your Synthroid w/ no apparent results should surely give your doctor pause?

http://www.armourthyroid.com/

Good luck and let us know!


----------



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

*I don't feel awful, however. Maybe a little tired. But other than that, not really bad. Sooo, the question becomes--if you're levels are where they are for me, and I'm not complaining--does something need to be done? *



Andros said:


> Wow!! It just so happens that most of us who no longer have a thyroid need some T3 supplementation.
> 
> I do recommend Armour but there are other choices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whippetcat said:


> *I don't feel awful, however. Maybe a little tired. But other than that, not really bad. Sooo, the question becomes--if you're levels are where they are for me, and I'm not complaining--does something need to be done? *


Why did you have TT? Did you have thyroid cancer? If that should be the case, your doctor should be keeping your TSh suppressed.

If not and you feel fine just go w/it!! We each are different. What works for one may not work for the other.


----------



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

*I had relapsed over and over with Graves.

The thing is--maybe I could feel better? I don't feel awful like I read about with so many people on these boards. But it makes me wonder if I could be feeling even better? Hence, I was wondering what, if anything, looks like it needs tweaking. T3 you say? Would that mean adding Cytomel?*



Andros said:


> Why did you have TT? Did you have thyroid cancer? If that should be the case, your doctor should be keeping your TSh suppressed.
> 
> If not and you feel fine just go w/it!! We each are different. What works for one may not work for the other.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whippetcat said:


> *I had relapsed over and over with Graves.
> 
> The thing is--maybe I could feel better? I don't feel awful like I read about with so many people on these boards. But it makes me wonder if I could be feeling even better? Hence, I was wondering what, if anything, looks like it needs tweaking. T3 you say? Would that mean adding Cytomel?*


Cytomel would be a consideration. Lots of folks here take it.

My personal statement has been, "I was sick so long, I don't know if I feel good or not!"


----------

